# [RISOLTO] mettere file di un nuovo stage 3 sulla directory /

## GoraNz

Ciao a tutti! qualche settimana fa ho aperto un topic dal quale si è scoperto che avevo tutti i permessi della mia macchina scazzati e per questo ho deciso di scaricare un nuovo stage 3 e un nuovo snapshot per rieffettuare l'installazione su una nuova directory che ho chiamato nuovosistema. Ora una volta ultimata questa installazione, dopo aver installato il kernel e ristabilito tutti i conf, dovrei effettuare la copia (mi avevano consigliato da live cd per comodità) di tutti i file nella cartella principale / . Nel fare questo però vorrei omettere dalla copia la cartella /home (per questo mi basta eliminare la cartella /home su "nuovosistema" e sono apposto) e volevo mantenere anche tutti i file delle password di sistema e di login e anche (naturalmente) i file che riguardano gli user del sistema perchè volevo evitare di dover riaddare tutti quanti gli user di nuovo. Ora potrei benissimo fare lo stesso che faccio per la /home (cioè cancellare i file) e copiare il tutto in modo che tutti i file piu importanti rimangano ma le mie domande sono queste: oltre a shadow e passwd, ci sono altri file Che sono comunque importanti tanto quanto questi che devo mantenere per poter riavere almeno la tavola degli user e delle password del vecchio sistema?

E poi la domanda più importante era proprio legara alla copia: una volta entrato nel live cd come faccio a copiare da una directory all'altra? o meglio: il mv si potrebbe usare senza problemi ma c'è un modo più veloce o è questo che dovrò seguire per non avere problemi? 

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente per ogni risposta!Last edited by GoraNz on Sat May 02, 2009 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Non ho capito benissimo la tua esigenza, ma mi pare di intendere che devi copiare una parte di filesystem "paripari" da un'altra parte, escludendo alcune directory.

Potrebbe venirti in aiuto lo strumento rsync:

```

# rsync -avP --del --exclude /path/to/exclude1 --exclude /path/to/exclude2 [...] /path/to/source/ /path/to/destination/

```

Per ulteriori info:

```

man rsync

```

Se ho capito male la tua richiesta, spiega meglio  :Razz: 

----------

## GoraNz

Ti ringrazio innanzitutto per la risposta. In pratica io ho riscontrato nel mio sistema un conflitto di permessi per il quale ero arrivato al punto di poter usare solo l'utente root. 

Come soluzioni (oltre alla formattazione) mi hanno consigliato di scaricare un nuovo stage3 e di rifare l'installazione. Quindi ho creato una cartella in /root/nuovosistema, scaricato stage3 e portage, scompattato, fatto il chroot ecc. Ora vorrei ristabilire questo nuovo sistema da questa cartella a quella principale, dove ora c'è il sistema corrotto per intenderci. Nel fare questo spostamento, vorrei mantenere tutti gli user e le password del sistema (poichè avendo vari user per samba, ssh ecc, preferirei tenerli settati piuttosto che ricrearli di nuovo): per questo volevo chiedere a voi (molto più esperti di me  :Smile: ) quali sono i file fondamentali che devo necessariamente evitare di sovrascrivere per mantenere tutti gli user e le password del vecchio sistema e renderli fruibili quindi anche sul nuovo. Credo di essere stato chiaro, comunque se hai ancora qualche dubbio chiedi pure.

Per quanto riguarda il comando rsync che mi hai gentilmente postato, credo sia ottimo però avevo pensato: senza cercare tutte le directory da escludere ecc, non è meglio cancellare nel nuovosistema i file che non voglio siano sovrascritti, in modo che quando effettuo lo spostamento non li sovrascrive? ti ringrazio ancora per la risposta

----------

## djinnZ

Suggerire una soluzione del genere creare i binari dal nuovo sistema e sbatterli brutalmente sul vecchio è una delle mie solite uscite?!

----------

## GoraNz

Parli dell'installare un nuovo stage in una nuova cartella e rimetterlo nella cartella principale? ne abbiamo parlato qui e ho preso lo spunto da una discussione un pò vecchia di ho perso il link, ma che comunque aveva il mio stesso problema. 

é una soluzione che mi è stata suggerita perchè avevo il bisogno di evitare di reinstallare il sistema trovandomi con tutti gli user da riaddare, tutte le directory degli stessi user da gestire con i permessi ecc. Pensi che sia dannosa come soluzione e che sia meglio direttamente salvare almeno tutti i conf dei vari programmi, formattare e lavorarci un pò sopra dopo? grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## GoraNz

ragazzi ho provato un pò ad effettuare la copia dal livecd ma mi riscontra molti problemi e comunque mi converrebbe formattare per evitare di avere problemi di compatibilità con gli user e le password. Richiederà qualche ora di lavoro in più ma è sempre meglio che avere un sistema con qualche falla specialmente nel sistema di autenticazione. 

Ora sto procedendo alla reinstallazione, ma prima di mettere il tag [RISOLTO] al topic dato che da qui posso procedere da solo, volevo sapere da voi una cosa: Dato che volevo rendere il sistema in questione molto sicuro, essendo un ftp server di un'azienda che contiene file molto importanti, volevo sapere da voi quali sono le directory più vulnerabili che devo quindi magari restringere solo all'utente root. 

Come prime precauzioni ho impostato il log in due directory di cui una è in un'altra partizione diversa da quella di default del /var/log (se la cripto è meglio oppure potrebbe creare problemi al syslog-ng per loggare?); poi ho messo la directory di /home in un'altra partizione, per staccarla dal sistema principale come mi hanno consigliato alcuni utenti di questo forum (vorrei criptare anche questa, ma potrebbe creare problemi con samba e pure-ftpd al momento del login dei vari user? cioè se per esempio cripto /home/ftp/ftp01 l'utente ftp01, quando effettua il login, oltre alla sua password di login, deve immettere quella per vedere il contenuto della cartella oppure posso criptare solo la cartella /home senza le sottocartelle in modo che magari dall'interno del sistema bisogna accedere via password e invece tramite ftp basta autenticarsi?)

Mi scuso se sono andato fuori argomento o se sono stato, ma vorrei solo dei piccoli chiarimenti per avere uno spunto da cui partire. Se ho spiegato male qualcosa chiedete pure. Vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------

## djinnZ

usare un sistema di cripazione rallenta il disco e richiede frequenti backup perchè è molto, ripeto molto, delicato. Criptare un loopback su un filesystem journaled è cosa ovviamente assai cretina e per il contrario puoi pensare solo ad ext3/reiserfs3.6, xfs/jfs/ext4 e successivi te li devi scordare.

per l'hardening del sistema puoi iniziare qui  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  o cercare le vecchie guide di bsd, sono sempre valide.

NB: ovviamente c'è anche il profilo hardened che comporta una serie di limitazioni rogne e cali di prestazioni per fare queste cose, ed una documentazione scarsa assai, tra l'altro.

Ovviamente ti conviene farti uno script dedicato perché ad ogni aggiornamento saranno ripristinati i permessi.

----------

## GoraNz

ti ringrazio per le info ma magari il profilo hardened lo provo sulla macchina di casa mia dove posso smanettarci su. Su questo mi serve efficienza e sicurezza e propenderò per le vie tradizionali. Vi ringrazio tutti ancora. Chiudo il topic

----------

